# Has anyone had an evap that looks like this?



## Jojono2

I tested Tuesday last week with a cheapie and was getting what looked like really faint lines so I tested with a frer and clear blue on the Wednesday and they were both negative. Still no period so just done a different cheapie and got this within 5 minutes. Is this just a false positive or evap? Anyone had such an obvious evaporation line on a cheapie? Thank you
X


----------



## Wish4rainbow

That looks positive to me, it’s got colour to the line!


----------



## NightFlower

That's not a evap congratulations <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I would say that’s a genuine positive result


----------



## Suggerhoney

That looks bfp


----------



## monroea

Congrats momma!


----------



## love.peace

Definitely a BFP. Congratulations


----------



## Classic Girl

BFP


----------

